# Жжение в шее



## Светлана7777 (2 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте! Что могло произойти! После приема остеопата ( а может так совпало), началось жжение в области с6-7, потом перешло на весь позвоночник и все тело и я упала в обморок.уже две недели жжение не проходит,пару раз вызывала скорую.на этом месте у меня протрузия ,но врачи говорят не связана с жжением.но это ужасно,ежедневно печет и не проходит,становится плохо!


----------



## La murr (2 Фев 2017)

@Светлана7777, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

